# 2014 Lordstown meet Accommodations



## blackbowtie (Jul 4, 2013)

THE CHOICES HAVE BEEN NARROWED DOWN. SEE THIS LINK TO VOTE FOR GROUP RATE HOTEL: Go here

For info about the plant tour itself: Go here 

For info about events and attractions: Go here

So now that the meet has been set for May 2nd, I figured it would be a good time to offer help to those driving in from all over in finding accommodations for the weekend. I believe the easiest place to meet for the majority of Cruzers would be at the 223 exit on Route 80 near Austintown. There are several hotels here and plenty of food options in the morning. This also allows for a quick trip down the road to the plant. 

*Lodging* - Prices shown are per night total including tax 

Those of you hunting for cheaper lodging might be outta luck. Prices are up right now due to a horse racing track being built nearby.

Holiday Inn Express - $130, no discount. Can't understand this. Can get a break for a wedding, but not any other group. :shocked:

Country Inn - $115, only has singles available.

Hampton Inn - $113.85 for single or $125.35 for double

Comfort Inn - $80.48

Sleep Inn - $86.25

Best Western - $77.04

Super 8 - Was $76, now $66.67 for single and $73.57 for double.

Econolodge - $52.88 for queen single or $64.38 for double/king single (I do not condone going here, got a weird vibe the second I walked in.)

Economy Inn - Closed for remodeling, it maybe open again by the meet. But they are not taking any reservations right now.

Fairfield Inn - maybe some individual rooms, but there are two track teams there that weekend.

*Fuel*

Those of you who like to run Shell fuel, here is a list of stations nearby. Station list

Ethanol users, closest station is about 20 minutes away. Here is the address: 601 N Main St, Columbiana, OH 44408

If I can help anyone with any other things they may have questions about, please feel free to ask on here or PM. 










Link for directions


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

Is there a main hotel we're planning on staying at or is everyone on there own to pick and choose their own place?


----------



## TheKidJoey (Jul 27, 2013)

Looking for the thread about the meet, can't seem to find it. Extremely interested in attending.


----------



## blackbowtie (Jul 4, 2013)

I live nearby, so it does not really concern me. I offered some suggestions based off the vague fact that some people last year may have stayed in a not so nice place.


----------



## blackbowtie (Jul 4, 2013)

TheKidJoey said:


> Looking for the thread about the meet, can't seem to find it. Extremely interested in attending.


Added to OP


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

blackbowtie said:


> I live nearby, so it does not really concern me. I offered some suggestions based off the vague fact that some people last year may have stayed in a not so nice place.


It wasn't the best place but it was cheap and for me traveling 1300 miles one way I need cheaper.

Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## blackbowtie (Jul 4, 2013)

I may swing by these hotels tomorrow morning and see what there group rates are. I will post them on here if I remember to stop on my way past.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

On Friday nights there is also Yankee Lake Truck Night.
Truck Night at Yankee Lake - Mud Bogging 4x4 Event & 4x4 DVD

Nelson Ledges Raceway doesn't have anything booked yet. 
Would be cool if they had a "fun day" on that Saturday.
Nelson Ledges Road Course near Cleveland Ohio Sports Car and Motorcycle Road Racing


----------



## blackbowtie (Jul 4, 2013)

Diesel Dan said:


> Truck Night at Yankee Lake - Mud Bogging 4x4 Event & 4x4 DVD
> 
> Nelson Ledges Road Course near Cleveland Ohio Sports Car and Motorcycle Road Racing


Thanks, I added them to the list. Credited.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Are some of these hotels orange place off 271? 

For EZPASS users, Ohio has drop arms in the lanes and there was 2 times the arm refused to open for the no cash lane if you didn't pull the ticket. This was an issue for me and a few others in front of me entering the Ohio turnpike from PA in Dec and Jan.



blackbowtie said:


> I don't know if any of you would be interested. But there is house for rent on airbnb that they are allowing up to 16 people that is about 15 minutes away from the plant. For about $1300, you could stay Thursday through Sunday. I guess it depends on how you guys are with each other.
> Airbnb ad


LOL the adult version of The Real World


----------



## blackbowtie (Jul 4, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> Are some of these hotels orange place off 271?


The hotels listed are only ten minutes away from the plant. Map I am trying to find a central location that has hotels for everyones budget and yet still has plenty to do while staying close to the plant and activities all around. Beachwood is 45 minutes at best if your on the Turnpike.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

TheKidJoey said:


> Looking for the thread about the meet, can't seem to find it. Extremely interested in attending.


It's a sticky in the same section this thread is in. Let me know if you can't find it.

As for hotels, something affordable with a good group rate will be required. I personally won't be paying $80+ a night. We will need to get a head count of how many people are going to be needing a room. You may want to consider splitting the discussion between lodging and activities into two threads.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I believe the Holiday Inn Express wouldn't give a group rate last year, at least not over the phone. Perhaps if you talk to the manager in person, the tune will change.

Definitely find out how many are needed to get the group rate.

Also, we will need to figure out a meeting place to caravan to the plant. Either one of the hotels, or one of the truck stops there. Depends how many cars we end up having too.


----------



## blackbowtie (Jul 4, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> You may want to consider splitting the discussion between lodging and activities into two threads.


Done.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'll need a place for Thursday and Friday nights. I have a 21 hour drive to get home and need to be back to work on Monday.


----------



## blackbowtie (Jul 4, 2013)

I don't know if any of you would be interested. But there is house for rent on airbnb that they are allowing up to 16 people that is about 15 minutes away from the plant. For about $1300, you could stay Thursday through Sunday. I guess it depends on how you guys are with each other. 
Airbnb ad


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

blackbowtie said:


> The hotels listed are only ten minutes away from the plant. Map I am trying to find a central location that has hotels for everyones budget and yet still has plenty to do while staying close to the plant and activities all around. Beachwood is 45 minutes at best if your on the Turnpike.


My job computer took the map option away so I didn't see it was local to the plant. Where I live, I will be entering the freeway from the Beachwood area to get to the plant unless we convoy from elsewhere. Can't justify a hotel stay when I have a efficient Eco to get me to the plant


----------



## blackbowtie (Jul 4, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> My job computer took the map option away so I didn't see it was local to the plant. Where I live, I will be entering the freeway from the Beachwood area to get to the plant unless we convoy from elsewhere. Can't justify a hotel stay when I have a efficient Eco to get me to the plant


You must be planning on coming down 422 then. There is a group rolling in from the west down the turnpike you could rendezvous with when they come past Streetsboro.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I've always had good luck with Country Inn and Suites. They have fresh baked cookies 24/7 and an indoor swimming pool. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

The route ill be taking:


----------



## HarleyGTP (Dec 14, 2013)

How does this list of hotels help anyone? I know I may sound quite short, but how are you going to have a meet without a hotel with a group rate?

I'd love to go to this, this is the best western I was looking at:

*BEST WESTERN
Meander Inn *
870 N Canfield Niles Road, 
Youngstown, OH, US 
Phone: 330/544-2378

Looks to be about 5 miles away from the plant.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

HarleyGTP said:


> How does this list of hotels help anyone? I know I may sound quite short, but how are you going to have a meet without a hotel with a group rate?
> 
> I'd love to go to this, this is the best western I was looking at:
> 
> ...


Looks good to me, especially since my wife has decided to try to get the time off. There's also some placed to eat there as well.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

HarleyGTP said:


> How does this list of hotels help anyone? I know I may sound quite short, but how are you going to have a meet without a hotel with a group rate?
> 
> I'd love to go to this, this is the best western I was looking at:
> 
> ...


That's right on the other side of the highway from the one we were at last year. Should have scouted the area then.

And agreed on a group rate. Last year, of the few places contacted, not many were willing to do a group rate. I'm not sure why things have been stagnant with this lately.


----------



## blackbowtie (Jul 4, 2013)

HarleyGTP said:


> How does this list of hotels help anyone? I know I may sound quite short, but how are you going to have a meet without a hotel with a group rate?
> 
> I'd love to go to this, this is the best western I was looking at:
> 
> ...


If you halfways read the first post, you would have noticed that hotel is at same exit I stated would be a prime meeting point for everyone.

Regarding the stagnation of this thread on my part, I am still pursuing acquiring group rates for the people traveling in from greater distances. I am setting aside some time tomorrow to head over there and see what I type of rates I can find. Working for yourself has many benefits, but the opportunity to make some major bank right now has reigned higher than stopping off at some hotels to find some discount rates. I will post the additional rates I find tomorrow afternoon. So stop back then.

The max count on rooms right now looks as high as 44. I doubt anyone of those hotels has that many empty rooms available. But I also doubt this many people will actually show so the number will most likely be much lower.

Maybe I should make a poll.....

*ETA: POLL ADDED!!*


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

Im 40 minutes away if anyone wants to crash at my house


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

KOBALT said:


> Im 40 minutes away if anyone wants to crash at my house


R U cute and available? 

On a more serious level, I've got my vote in for Thurs-Fri hotel stay.


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

Merc6 said:


> For EZPASS users, Ohio has drop arms in the lanes and there was 2 times the arm refused to open for the no cash lane if you didn't pull the ticket. This was an issue for me and a few others in front of me entering the Ohio turnpike from PA in Dec and Jan.


Thanks for the heads up. Does this mean EZPass didn't communicate and you had to pay out of pocket? Just so I'm prepared as I rarely carry cash.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

The Economy Inn was $50 a night last year as a group rate discount (I think $59.99 was their regular price).

I hope you can find something that is no more than $60-$70 a night.

Super 8 comes out $57.21 a night.

It's in the same area that we stayed last year.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

jandree22 said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Does this mean EZPass didn't communicate and you had to pay out of pocket? Just so I'm prepared as I rarely carry cash.


Nope, I was able to exit w/o issue at my normal 187 Streetsburough exit. Everyone had to pull a ticket to enter but it must have kept track of the plates and charged me the right rate days later.


----------



## blackbowtie (Jul 4, 2013)

Rates are up... discuss amongst yourselves.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Mike, I edited your original post to put links in for all the hotels, so we can go see what they all look like.

That said, even though I would prefer a Hampton (always enjoyed them), I think the Sleep Inn or Comfort Inn would be a good compromise.

Once we get a hotel nailed down, I think it's worthy of asking whether they can re-stock the breakfast bar, because when all of us hit it around the same time, it can get ugly.

Not surprised at all that the Economy Inn is closed for remodeling, it needed it!


----------



## blackbowtie (Jul 4, 2013)

Sunline Fan said:


> Mike, I edited your original post to put links in for all the hotels, so we can go see what they all look like.
> 
> ...I think the Sleep Inn or Comfort Inn would be a good compromise.


Thanks Sunline...

The managers at these two were actually the most helpful and I would not have any problems recommending these places. Since they are of the same chain I'm not that surprised. I also spoke with owner of the Sleep Inn, very professional and attentive.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

$86-$88 is a bit steep for me, especially for a group rate. I will be voting for the Super 8 or Best Western. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Comfort/Sleep/BW sound good to me. I can live with those rates and they're usually respectable rooms.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> ...re-stock the breakfast bar, because when all of us hit it around the same time, it can get ugly.


Leggo my Eggo!


----------



## blackbowtie (Jul 4, 2013)

Comfort Inn asst mgr called just called me and lowered their price to $80.48 total per night. She said the head manager agreed to give us their GM Lordstown rate and could use the conference room if necessary. Wifi, breakfast and all the other essentials included. 

That said, I need some more input here as to what people are wanting to do for a location.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

blackbowtie said:


> Comfort Inn asst mgr called just called me and lowered their price to $80.48 total per night. She said the head manager agreed to give us their GM Lordstown rate and could use the conference room if necessary. Wifi, breakfast and all the other essentials included.
> 
> That said, I need some more input here as to what people are wanting to do for a location.


That's great news about Comfort Inn!

I say copy/paste that section in your first post with the description and links into a new thread, with a new poll for each hotel option. Any discussion on specific places can happen below that. Due to proximity and convenience of location, I think the list you created is enough for us to choose from, so at this point, unless it's epic, there really shouldn't be any other suggestions of hotels.

I can get it stickied for you.


----------



## blackbowtie (Jul 4, 2013)

Voting is now open... 2014 Lordstown Meet Hotel Group Rate


----------

